# "Glass" (January 18th, 2019)



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 26, 2017)

> *M. Night Shyamalan Unveils ‘Split’/’Unbreakable’ Sequel Starring Bruce Willis, Samuel L. Jackson*
> 
> M. Night Shyamalan has unveiled a sequel to his films “Split” and “Unbreakable,” called “Glass,” which will conclude the movie trilogy.
> 
> ...


James McAvoy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2017)

Great.  Now I just have to see Split.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 27, 2017)

^

Now I just have to see Split.  And rewatch Unbreakable since it's been a fuck long time.


----------



## Amol (Apr 27, 2017)

I have to watch split too.
I have it in my laptop,i just never managed to generate enough enthusiasm to watch it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2017)

Looking forward to this


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 24, 2017)

Sarah Paulson is now part of the cast.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2017)

Okay good.  Glad Anya is back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2017)

Good for Night.  His career has really rebounded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 4, 2017)

this shared universe of films 16+ years apart is pretty unusual

but I like it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Okay good.  Glad Anya is back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 12, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


>



this is the most important scene in the movie. all those juggling titties was worth it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Okay good.  Glad Anya is back.


that white girl lookin mighty fine after 20 years in prison...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

Wait, January release date??

I just looked it up and Split was apparently also a January release date. I sort of just assumed that Glass had a higher profile.  So they would try a different promotional strategy.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 10, 2017)

can't wait to see Anya Taylor again


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2017)

That's true for me too I think.  I was hyped when I heard Joy was in.


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 10, 2017)

i don't really see the big deal about her. she's kinda cute i guess?..


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2017)

Anya?  She has far apart eyes but she isn't that bad looking.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2017)

I don't really know what Anya's role in the movie will be.  Maybe Bruce simply interviews her to get some information on the Beast?  Or maybe he needs her because now that the doctor is dead.. she knows the most about his separate personalities??

Or maybe they didn't really have any concrete plans for her. But they brought her back for dat ass!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2017)

James McAvoy is almost 40?!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 25, 2018)

> We also have some plot details.
> 
> Samuel L. Jackson's Elijah Price, a.k.a. Mr. Glass, will be locked up with David Dunn (Bruce Willis) and "The Beast" (James McAvoy) in a prison where they're under the observation of Sarah Paulson's character. It seems that at some point, Glass and The Beast will team-up to take on Dunn and Anya Taylor-Joy's Casey from Split, which sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2018)

What?  Bruce Willis and Anya Taylor Joy are teaming up?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What?  Bruce Willis and Anya Taylor Joy are teaming up?


They're the protagonists so why wouldn't they?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gabe (Apr 25, 2018)

Hopefully this movie will live up to the hype and be as good as the other two.

So will have the beast vs Dunn

And me glass vs Anya  Taylor-Joy's Casey. He breaks easy so she’ll be a match.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 28, 2018)

This is my avengers, so I'm pumped.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 28, 2018)

Heard this looked great at CinemaCOn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Heard this looked great at CinemaCOn


People wanted a sequel to Unbreakable forever.  And people liked Split.  So why not?


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> People wanted a sequel to Unbreakable forever.  And people liked Split.  So why not?



I am just impressed Sam and Bruce are dialed in.


----------



## Lurko (May 15, 2018)

Hey that's my bday.


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> I am just impressed Sam and Bruce are dialed in.


What do Falcon and Hulk have to do with this?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 30, 2018)

Flipped the pic, just because

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Where's the trailer Sennin?


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2018)

@Rukia 

ALL FUCKING IN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

The Beast is going to pile up the bodies bro.  Took a Cheerleader team.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Use Casey.  She seems to be the weakness of the beast.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2018)

Man, so fucking hyped for this.

Glass is a true fucking super villain.

Also, M.Night bounced back so well. He basically self funded Split, and had a great reaction at the box office.

Can't wait to see how much more intense this can get with a bigger budget.

Also, you know Sarah Paulson's character is likely going to have a power of her own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

The beast has a code.  And Casey is someone that has been abused just like he was.

At present. He doesn't seem to be interested in killing her.  And she has formed bonds with a couple of the other personalities.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Detective said:


> Man, so fucking hyped for this.
> 
> Glass is a true fucking super villain.
> 
> ...


I thought his resurgence started with the Visit.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> The Beast is going to pile up the bodies bro.  *Took a Cheerleader team*.


glad to see that his priorities are still in the right place

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2018)

If somebody said he looked forward to Shyamalan's new movie a few years ago, I would have called him crazy.

Now you can call me crazy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2018)

RAGING BONER said:


> glad to see that his priorities are still in the right place



Gesy about to release his beast at that imagery of underage girls in the trailer.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 20, 2018)

YESSS 

Shyamalan if this movie is as good as i hope it'll be i might finally forgive you for the last airbender


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 20, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> YESSS
> 
> Shyamalan if this movie is as good as i hope it'll be i might finally forgive you for the last airbender



Lets not get crazy some crimes can never be forgiven but I am happy to shift most of the  blame to Kathleen Kennedy.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 20, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Lets not get crazy some crimes can never be forgiven but I am happy to shift most of the  blame to Kathleen Kennedy.


Oh she was involved with that trainwreck? Figures.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2018)

Gesy's supervillain name will be Mr. P


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2018)

Did Anna Taylor-Joy finally grow a chest?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2018)

Detective said:


> Gesy's supervillain name will be Mr. P



So Gesy is the new Stunna?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Did Anna Taylor-Joy finally grow a chest?



And we are honoured to witness its development.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 20, 2018)

Detective said:


> Gesy's supervillain name will be Mr. P


" I should've known way back when... You know why, Detective? Because of the kids. They called me Mr. P "


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2018)

Gesy better be on some watch lists.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> " I should've known way back when... You know why, Detective? Because of the kids. They called me Mr. P "



SASUGA


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 20, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> " I should've known way back when... You know why, Detective? Because of the kids. They called me Mr. P "



Chris Hansen will be the Bruce Willis.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Gesy better be on some watch lists.



Gesy during Halloween sounds like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2018)

Dick or Treat?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2018)

This is turning into that roasting session for Stunna at the beginning of the Get Out thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 21, 2018)

The trailer looked good, but the music was bugging me. It then dawned on me that I've heard that theme used in too many trailers...didn't one of the "X-Men" movies use it recently?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Dick or Treat?


Gesy doing the dick in a box to would be trick or treaters is seriously disturbing.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

I didn't even need the trailer to be excited.  I read the first of the synopsis and I was sold:



> Following the conclusion of _Split_, _Glass_ finds Dunn pursuing Crumb’s superhuman figure of The Beast in a series of escalating encounters,


----------



## Yasha (Jul 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Gesy doing the dick in a box to would be trick or treaters is seriously disturbing.



I recall having goosebumps when Gesy told us the story of him sipping the drink of a little girl sitting next to him in the theatre.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2018)

Why do you people do this?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> YESSS
> 
> Shyamalan if this movie is as good as i hope it'll be i might finally forgive you for the last airbender


 M.Knight is about to embarass DC even further.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 21, 2018)

Comic book movie event of 2019. I'm rooting for you, shaymalan.

Also, gesy's such a good sport about everything that I'll extend an olive branch.

The Miniaturist.

I know nobody around here is sophisticated enough to watch anything from the BBC, much less something adapted from a book, but it's still three hours of ATJ solving mysteries in tight corsets and you're welcome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2018)

Image doesn't work.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 21, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Image doesn't work.



If you _still_ can't see anything below, just imagine ATJ faffing about in ludicrously tight corsets for three hours. She plays with some miniature houses, talks to some gentiles, walks about town, does a pretty good british accent, looks vaguely concerned a lot, uses elaborate cutlery, the whole downton abbey thing.



*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stringer (Jul 21, 2018)

wtf, the movie's literally coming out on my birthday 

I dug the trailer but I haven't seen Unbreakable or Split yet, adding them to my watchlist so they better be worthwhile 

I was trying to keep the guy on my shit list but I guess I'll give him another chance


----------



## James Bond (Jul 21, 2018)

Trailer looks amazing, was really blown away by McAvoy in Split so can't wait to see him on screen with Willis and Jackson.


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Why do you people do this?



It's an intervention of sorts.


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> This is turning into that roasting session for Stunna at the beginning of the Get Out thread



Never forget


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 21, 2018)

Stringer said:


> wtf, the movie's literally coming out on my birthday
> 
> I dug the trailer but I haven't seen Unbreakable or Split yet, adding them to my watchlist so they better be worthwhile
> 
> I was trying to keep the guy on my shit list but I guess I'll give him another chance



That Split ending is one of the biggest generational gap reveals I've seen in a crowded movie theater. I was a too young when unbreakable came out and didn't really understand it, but I was at least aware of it and flipped out at the big surprise. Lots of younger millennials had no clue.

Again, let's hear it for shyamalan. It's not just that the man's making entertaining movies again, but that he's doing so after falling out of favor. It takes a lot fo hutzpah to pick yourself up from that. The village was divisive, but he was really thrown under the bus by lady in the water. He made a big fool out of himself in public too by making lady some artistic statement against visionless studios. Then he did the happening. Then after earth. The guy's got some character in him to be able to get back up and dust himself off after so many misfires.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2018)

Never thought there would be a day where I would be more interested in seeing a Shyamalan film over a DC film.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 21, 2018)

One of the most hyped films of 2019 easily.

Can't believe I'm saying that for a Shyamalamadingdong film but here it is.

James McAvoy is fucking fantastic, gravitates these films with his performances and any fans of Anya Taylor-Joy....WATCH THOROUGHBREDS!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Anya is good in everything including Thoroughbreds.  But Thoroughbreds is the Olivia Cooke show tbh.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jul 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Anya is good in everything including Thoroughbreds.  But Thoroughbreds is the Olivia Cooke show tbh.



No it wasn't. No such thing as "this was x or y show" in Thoroughbreds. If you think Thoroughbreds was dominated by just one actress then you need to watch Thoroughbreds again, then twice more for good measure since it's you.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 21, 2018)

Wtf is throughbreeds.....wonder if this will get some real OScar Noms does Fish Fukcing the Movie pave the way for Genre fair?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Wtf is throughbreeds.....wonder if this will get some real OScar Noms does Fish Fukcing the Movie pave the way for Genre fair?


It's a good movie Skaddix.  Download it as a rental from the Apple Store.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 21, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's a good movie Skaddix.  Download it as a rental from the Apple Store.



Rukia Rukia Rukia I am disappointed its like you don't know me at all. Paying for a movie for Shame.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2018)

Stringer said:


> wtf, the movie's literally coming out on my birthday
> 
> I dug the trailer but I haven't seen Unbreakable or Split yet, adding them to my watchlist so they better be worthwhile
> 
> I was trying to keep the guy on my shit list but I guess I'll give him another chance


Both are great movies..I recommend them.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 21, 2018)

I have Thoroughbreds in my hard dick. Will check out Anya's chest development as soon as I get the chance.

Edit: I mean hard disk & acting skill development. Stupid auto-correct.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 22, 2018)

All those three nerds should have a scene where they all chase Anya Taylor Joy in an alley.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

I’m going to quit my regular job in about ten years and get a low stress part time “fun” job.

Ten years will equal 25 years with this particular career.  And that’s enough for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Jul 22, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I’m going to quit my regular job in about ten years and get a low stress part time “fun” job.
> 
> Ten years will equal 25 years with this particular career.  And that’s enough for me.



Don't you want to retire in another country?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Fair Enough, I am glad things are going better for you financially...I however am underpaid PhD Student who always gets paid fucking late.


Oh nice. What you have a PhD In?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Don't you want to retire in another country?


I have thought about it before.

It’s going to be hard to justify financially I think.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2018)

Time to see Unbreakable and Split I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

It’s probably a good idea for me to re-watch Unbreakable.  I haven’t seen it in ages.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

Unbreakable and Split are opposite ends of the spectrum as far as tone is concerned.  So the meld here will be interesting.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 22, 2018)

Is Split on Netflix?  I have yet to watch.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Is Split on Netflix?  I have yet to watch.


I don’t know.  Netflix has a shitty movie library.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 22, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh nice. What you have a PhD In?



Mechanical Engineering.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 22, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I've honestly only seen it in bits and pieces .


Disappointed in you gesy 

Were there not enough underaged girls in there for you? Smfh gesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> Disappointed in you gesy
> 
> Were there not enough underaged girls in there for you? Smfh gesy




We can't joke about this anymore. I don't wanna get James gunn'd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2018)

Gesy watched Split because teenage girls were kidnapped.  Unfortunately that wasn’t the plot for Unbreakable, so he gave it a pass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## teddy (Jul 22, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> I've honestly only seen it in bits and pieces .


Well uh...watch the rest


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2018)

Lol I'll do a review  of both Unbreakable and split before this one is released.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 23, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Mechanical Engineering.



Can you fix a car by yourself?

I know I can't.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 23, 2018)

Yasha said:


> Can you fix a car by yourself?
> 
> I know I can't.



Hell no, everything we do is fucking modeling on computers we make some batteries I guess as well.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> We can't joke about this anymore. I don't wanna get James gunn'd


Good luck tracing back all your deviant shit. Best believe I'm sliding your account to wolves if you ever get famous


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2018)

Yasha said:


> I recall having goosebumps when Gesy told us the story of him sipping the drink of a little girl sitting next to him in the theatre.


You liar that was you. Also eating her popcorn.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 23, 2018)

Vault said:


> You liar that was you. Also eating her popcorn.



Trust me. If it was me, I would eat more than her popcorn. Much more.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Am I creepy as ever? 

How have you been, Vaulto? Haven't talked to you in a long while.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> We can't joke about this anymore. I don't wanna get James gunn'd



Literally praying my employer doesn't venture into the wrasslin thread.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2018)

I finally watched Split!. @Rukia are you proud of me?

Will re-watch Unbreakable tonight.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I finally watched Split!. @Rukia are you proud of me?
> 
> Will re-watch Unbreakable tonight.


What you thought of it?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> What you thought of it?


Kudos to McAvoy's acting chops, takes some serious sand to believably portray multiple characters back to back like that.  Anya Taylor-Joy was great as well.  I'm guessing Shamylan was going for a comic book style story here because that's what it felt like.  Suspense was good.  Oddly, the story was kind of slow for me even though it shouldn't have been.  The climax was the least gripping part despite all of the buildup to the Beast making his appearance.  It just wasn't executed as well as it could have been.

Excited for Glass though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 26, 2018)

Just watched Unbreakable for the first time in years.

Some people I forgot were in the film
-The actor who played Killmonger's father (he is also in the new Predator) is the doctor at the beginning of the movie who comes to see Elijah
-Doug from House of Cards is the doctor who tells David he was the only survivor of the train crash.  He is even balding here.
-Claire from House of Cards (Jenny!) Is David's wife. 
-M. Night Shymalan was the drug dealer 

Completely forgot about the trenchcoat, it should have clicked when they used it in the promotions for Glass.

At the beginning of Unbreakable, Mr. Glass says he's had 54 breaks in his life (before he falls down the stairs).  In the preview for Glass he says it's up to 96 now.  It seems like his leg never healed enough for him to leave that wheelchair but sheesh he's still breaking bones?

Shamylan's old cinematic techniques were great.  The back and forth on the train through the seat from the little girl's perspective, the upside down motif, the focus during the dinner of the Dunns; why did he get away from that?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2018)

Makes one wonder how _Glass _will be -- a good or alright film, or a Shyamalan dud.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 26, 2018)

Shyamalan is on a roll. Film will rock.

Or at the very least, Anya's tits will.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 11, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 11, 2018)

SHAM did the impossible Samuel Jackson and Bruce Willis in the same movie actually fucking acting. This might actually be Oscar Nominated in categories that count.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 11, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> SHAM did the impossible Samuel Jackson and Bruce Willis in the same movie actually fucking acting. This might actually be Oscar Nominated in categories that count.


I'll only believe it if Sam doesn't say friend in this movie.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 11, 2018)

Good trailer, I just wonder if the Beast will betray Glass at some point.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 11, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Good trailer, I just wonder if the Beast will betray Glass at some point.


What do you mean by That? Glass just wants the beast to be the beast.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 11, 2018)

Gonna be nice seeing The Beast get his ass kicked.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2018)

Awesome second trailer. The beast if he survives will probably eat glass after he betrays him or something. Also I hope we see more people with powers appear


----------



## Amol (Oct 11, 2018)

This trailer had me hyped for movie more than I already was. 
This hype is on Infinity War level. 
James McAvoy continues to impress me with his acting chops. Dude should get Oscar or something.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2018)

Between that and the DBZ Broly movie Jan 18/19 is gonna be great.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 11, 2018)

^ Broly 

Mr Glass


----------



## Stringer (Oct 11, 2018)

that feel when Broly and Glass both drop on your birthday week, splendid way to start the year


----------



## Lurko (Oct 11, 2018)

Stringer said:


> that feel when Broly and Glass both drop on your birthday week, such a splendid way to start the year


Glass comes out on my B day.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 11, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> What do you mean by That? Glass just wants the beast to be the beast.



I know, I meant that so far it looks very telegraphed and easy to predict what could happen. M. Night Shyamalan has been back with the cool twists so I am expecting a subversion through this. Kevin has shown to be manipulative through the use of his other personalities in Split so just seeing Glass easily triggering him and unleashing the Beast looks like piece of cake.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 11, 2018)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Glass easily triggering him and unleashing the Beast looks like piece of cake.


Shouldn't it be?

Given how the trailer keep emphasizing how intelligent he is (I'm guessing he's the world's smartest man to contrast the others) shouldn't most things be a piece of cake for him?

I get that Night likes to twist and shock and avoid conventional thinking but I will be disappointed if all it takes is a brute to outsmart him. It at least need to be a combined effort.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 11, 2018)

What keeps getting me are these scenes with some guy nobody knows standing in a comic book store reading panels that appear to be the events in split / unbreakable. The fuck's going on there.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> What keeps getting me are these scenes with some guy nobody knows standing in a comic book store reading panels that appear to be the events in split / unbreakable. The fuck's going on there.


All of the events of the three movies were a comic book.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 11, 2018)

Mider T said:


> All of the events of the three movies were a comic book.



Sounds like a lady in the water tie in.

*Shaymalan's character closes the comic book*

_I think this just might be...my masterpiece._


*Spoiler*: __ 



but then the book title revealed to be mein kampf, setting up the sequel where paul giamatti and story have to stop him from being elected president to prevent a fourth reich.


----------



## Detective (Oct 11, 2018)

Just a reminder that Gesy's name is Mr. P


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 12, 2018)

Detective said:


> Just a reminder that Gesy's name is Mr. P


@~Gesy~ joining forces with Stunna be like: "That sounds like the bad guys teaming up "


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> @~Gesy~ joining forces with Stunna be like: "That sounds like the bad guys teaming up "


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2018)

Go ahead and add this thread to directory Sennin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 30, 2018)

~VK~ said:


> @~Gesy~ joining forces with Stunna be like: "That sounds like the bad guys teaming up "


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 3, 2018)

That poster is awesome.


----------



## Detective (Dec 25, 2018)

Vault said:


> Good luck tracing back all your deviant shit. Best believe I'm sliding your account to wolves if you ever get famous



Mate, you know you are totally fucked if we dig into your questionable taste past.


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 30, 2018)

@Natty


----------



## Natty (Dec 30, 2018)

TriN said:


> @Natty



It should release in October rather than January.

Hopefully it's a fun movie! Split was fun. but shamalidbingshon is not yet to be completely trusted


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2018)

Natty said:


> It should release in October rather than January.
> 
> Hopefully it's a fun movie! Split was fun. but shamalidbingshon is not yet to be completely trusted



I'm not convinced it's a horror movie...and the first one dominated January anyway. I think the idea is to have the whole month to yourself, with minimal competition. lol.


----------



## Natty (Dec 30, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm not convinced it's a horror movie...and the first one dominated January anyway. I think the idea is to have the whole month to yourself, with minimal competition. lol.



Oh lol. I just wanted October for a personal reason 

No, this one will be a thriller/action movie. I'm betting on action.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 8, 2019)

Smooth


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 9, 2019)

Reviews are in.

And it sucks.

So uh. The ultimate twist ending. Bummer.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 9, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Reviews are in.
> 
> And it sucks.
> 
> So uh. The ultimate twist ending. Bummer.



Sadly not surprised.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 9, 2019)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Sadly not surprised.



I am. I thought shyamalan was on his comeback.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 10, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I am. I thought shyamalan was on his comeback.



It would take making more than 1 good movie (_Split_) to establish that it's not a one-off.

I was hoping _Glass_ to be good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2019)

Comic Book Guy said:


> It would take making more than 1 good movie (_Split_) to establish that it's not a one-off.
> 
> I was hoping _Glass_ to be good.


"The Visit" was good too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 10, 2019)

And from the reviews I've read..sounds like this movie just didn't reach the high expectations set for it..and not really a "bad movie"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 12, 2019)

Shame but I will still go to see it just to see McAvoy's performance. Dude is nuts.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2019)

I think part of the problem is...how do you make a movie like "Glass"?

"Unbreakable" was a super-hero themed movie, but was presented as a dark thriller. "Split" was more of a horror-thriller. But for a movie where you're selling us on the collision of two people with 'super' powers, it has to be an action flick, right? Yet you can tell it's not a big budgeted film. 

But until I see it; and I will; I reserve judgement. I do sometimes think critics overreact when it comes to Shyamalan.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 17, 2019)

Watching some reviews it seems it was a good movie up untill a disappointing third act.

Pity.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 17, 2019)

8/10

Watched it today. I like how it all ties up and why it's called Glass.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 17, 2019)

I enjoyed the movie 8/10 It was not flashy like current comic movies. But it did not have to be.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 18, 2019)

The Broly movie opened to like 7 million on its first day over here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 18, 2019)

This was the most m night movie he has ever made

Fuck me


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 19, 2019)

I liked it, but he just couldn't help with his third act twist. There are interesting ideas there and I like the ambition, the balls, the subversion, and it kept my engaged. I prefer an attempt at something like this over another studio superhero movie, but it's not as good as split or unbreakable. Just as interesting imo, but not as good.

Remember going in that it's a 20 million budget superhero movie. It's m night going all out with a dozen different ideas and approaches, but it's not a big budget movie and there's not going to be any big budget showdowns.

M. night's talented. I'm still rooting for the guy. Critics are being way too hard with him. It's like they're out to get him. I think he was overpraised after sixth sense and something got tripped up there. Everybody's overcompensating in the other direction now. Although I noticed two scenes with ATJ where it seemed like she needed more direction. I noticed because the movie has a great cast and the acting carries it along, and she's an interesting actor in her own right, but there were a few times where she was missing the beat and not delivering lines the right way. Seemed weird. M. night's juggling half a dozen different characters, and it seemed like ATJ, bruce willis' son and jackson's mom were all over the place.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2019)

Thought it was an ok movie but man is that ending a mess. 


And I guess the middle part went on for a little too long as well.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2019)

Anya Taylor-Joy  is a total babe tho.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2019)

Saw this earlier. Critics pulled a Venom and said the movie was bad when it was actually very good!  Some complaints though

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't care how smart Elijah is.  There is no way he could have known that the normal-Kevin would be driven to powers if his father was killed in that train crash.

I wished the last fight was bigger, but I understand why it couldn't be. 

The secret society thing was probably planned out from the beginning, but it felt thrown in at the last minute.




I do like how Shymalan used unused footage from Unbreakable in flashbacks.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 19, 2019)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didnt. It was coincedence


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2019)

Zhen Chan said:


> He didnt. It was coincedence


Was it?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like he recognized the guy's name when he read Kevin's file.

Elijah also hinted at his plan being a feint when he told Joseph "No, don't tell them yeeeet!"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 19, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Was it?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Elijah voiced his shock himself in the end. He thought Dunn was the only one.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 19, 2019)

And forget going in that glass is a mass murdering terrorist and kevin is a serial killer, because casey and david dunn's kid are all buddy buddy with everybody.  I know m night was going for some sort of _normal people thrust into extraordinary circumstances_ sort of thing, but that scooby gang trio of casey, dunn jr and glass mom did not work. Especially when they had to start reciting glass' comic book mythology bullshit like not everybody in the audience knows what a showdown is. I felt for the actors having to say some of those lines.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 20, 2019)

Didn’t like the ending


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2019)

It has to be said again, James McAvoy gets serious kudos from his acting chops in this movie.  It was actually pretty incredible watching him change personalities convincingly constantly.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 20, 2019)

why this secret society didn't just kill these people from the beginning  instead of spending 3 days attempting to convince them that they're crazy?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 20, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Was it?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He was surprised when he read that Kevin's dad died in that train.






~Gesy~ said:


> why this secret society didn't just kill these people from the beginning  instead of spending 3 days attempting to convince them that they're crazy?



They want to verify they are real first, then prefer surgery/cure if possible, and only use violence as last resort. Seems like they are pacifists, sort of.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 20, 2019)

Yasha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They want to verify they are real first, then prefer surgery/cure if possible, and only use violence as last resort. Seems like they are pacifists, sort of.



*Spoiler*: __ 





Their preferred method of cure was to convince the supers they weren't super by whatever means possible. Which makes Dr Lady's performance a bit more interesting on rewatch, when you know why she's so invested in 'curing' them (if they aren't cured, they're going to be killed). Not only are they pacifists, but they don't always know what can kill a super. DD probably would have survived a hail of bullets, and then who knows what he might do, how he might go public, whatever. It's a pretty interesting idea.

It's too bad m night wrote the movie so quickly. It didn't bother me at first because I assumed he'd had it in his head for so long that he didn't need more time, but nah. It's a disappointment. An interesting disappointing, but still.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He didn't write it quickly though.  The entire series was written 20 years ago.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 21, 2019)

Mider T said:


> He didn't write it quickly though.  The entire series was written 20 years ago.



Plans or no, he wrote the actual screenplay quickly. Split also wasn't written 20 years, even if the idea was floating around his head. Casey cooke and kevin weren't written or executed 20 years ago, even if the idea of them existed.

I think the idea of Glass is great. But the execution and details could have used some more time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2019)

How was Dunn able to punch through the water tank while submerge but couldn't get the guy off of him with a simple push up?


That was a bitch ass way to go btw.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 21, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Which makes Dr Lady's performance a bit more interesting on rewatch, when you know why she's so invested in 'curing' them (if they aren't cured, they're going to be killed).


Yeah she seemed very defeated when she was gloating while watching an old man slowly drown.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Plans or no, he wrote the actual screenplay quickly. Split also wasn't written 20 years, even if the idea was floating around his head. Casey cooke and kevin weren't written or executed 20 years ago, even if the idea of them existed.
> 
> I think the idea of Glass is great. But the execution and details could have used some more time.


Except it was.  He just had no idea how to incorporate Kevin and his story into Unbreakable without making the film super-long.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 21, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Except it was.  He just had no idea how to incorporate Kevin and his story into Unbreakable without making the film super-long.



Every time a would-be franchiser comes out the writer talks about how he has a trilogy planned out, do you think that means he has all three movies already written?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Every time a would-be franchiser comes out the writer talks about how he has a trilogy planned out, do you think that means he has all three movies already written?


1. They wouldn't have reason to lie
2. He went on record years ago about  this.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 21, 2019)

Mider T said:


> 1. They wouldn't have reason to lie
> 2. He went on record years ago about  this.



I don't know about all that.

Near as I can tell, david dunn was the center of the old unbreakable trilogy . M night had an idea for a villain with multiple personalities, but that was just an idea and he scrapped kevin during the early unfinished drafting process. No mention of casey cooke anywhere before split either. And he didn't start writing glass until after split. He literally has twitter posts outlining his process writing the glass script.

M night on split's genesis,



> "More and more I have ideas that gestate for a bit, partly because it just takes so long to make a movie. If I get an idea it goes into the notebook. Sometimes it’s a character, sometimes a scene, or even a more thought-out outline. *In this case I had written the character a while ago, and I had written out a few scenes of it, so I even had dialogue written out, which is really unusual for me. *It sat there for a long time, and I really don’t have a clear reason why I didn’t pull the trigger earlier."


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2019)

I saw it and...I'll get into my full thoughts later. But on the ending --


*Spoiler*: __ 



I started to suspect that the Doctor knew of their powers because she automatically assumed Dunn believed himself to be enhanced. Admittedly, I thought the reveal would be that she's super enhanced as well -- possibly with the power of suggestion. I get why the horde might doubt the beast, but Dunn? He's been doing this shit for too long. 

The whole conspiracy thing was pretty stupid as it lacked foreshadowing and the finish was very anti-climactic...WITH THAT SAID, I get what M. Night was going for. Just as "Unbreakable" was an "Anti-Superhero" film of its day... as in it's tonally, stylistically and narratively different than your traditional superhero movie..."Glass" defies the staples of modern superhero flicks. Instead of a stinger, it just outright closes the door on the franchise. It's actually quite fitting. 

But that doesn't make Dunn drowning in a puddle any more satisfying...especially as the Horde and Glass get some pathos with their deaths. 





I enjoyed the movie more in parts than as a whole. "Unbreakable" and "Split" built up to their big reveals. How did Dunn survive the train crash unscathed? What exactly is the Beast? The narratives were driven through suspense, especially the latter, as the girls are in immediate danger throughout the entire film.

"Glass" doesn't really have that. If anything -- the suspense seems built around whether the doctor will convince them that they are not 'enhanced'...and those are some pretty low stakes, especially as we know she's wrong. It does pick up steam when Glass -- who spends half of the movie comatose -- starts making his plans, but by then it was too late. But the cast keeps it from sinking entirely.

The finale does feel like the filmmakers ran out of time and money though. The first fight between the Horde and Dunn was cool, but the 2nd is just them grappling around.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2019)

I've always been somewhat of an M. Night apologist. Yeah, he's had some stinkers and not all of his ideas work, but at least he has ideas. He's always trying to craft stories that aren't restricted by the proverbial box and I respect that...even if it often blows up in his face...


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 22, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I enjoyed the movie more in parts than as a whole. "Unbreakable" and "Split" built up to their big reveals. How did Dunn survive the train crash unscathed? What exactly is the Beast? The narratives were driven through suspense, especially the latter, as the girls are in immediate danger throughout the entire film.



I appreciated the approach though. Both unbreakable and split dealt with mystery over how supernatural the elements were, so it fits.

But I understand why people couldn't get amped for that choice. Everybody already knew they were super, or at least that the movie wouldn't end with everyone realizing they're just crazy. It might have been worth it had we gotten a satisfying third act superhero rumble (casey talking about how superman didn't fly at first made me think something crazy was about to happen), but it was shut down before it really took off because m night wasn't up for a bigger budget, special effects.

I just appreciated m night decided to put himself into that corner and try to argue the audience into believing these characters aren't super. He did as good a job of that as anyone could. The explanation for the bars, rock climbing and shotgun misfiring in split was plausible.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 24, 2019)

Saw it last night and pretty much agree with most of what's been said here. Good stuff for the most of the movie, then a mess for the last few minutes. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Really could have used a hint or two to foreshadow the involvement of a secret organization. I get M.Night likes to have unexpected twists, but the reveal was just too late. 

And the mess is exacerbated by the awkward trio of significant others. Again, probably could have had one or two of them meet earlier in the film and try and build some sort of chemistry before realizing that they all have loved ones that have superpowers. 
Not that it made me feel like the movie was worst for it, but a bit disappointing that it didn't have a fitting end.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 24, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> I've always been somewhat of an M. Night apologist. Yeah, he's had some stinkers and not all of his ideas work, but at least he has ideas. He's always trying to craft stories that aren't restricted by the proverbial box and I respect that...even if it often blows up in his face...



maybe he ran out of drugs when he was about to finish writing the story that's why its a mess when its about to end?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 24, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah she seemed very defeated when she was gloating while watching an old man slowly drown.



What did she say to him? I can't remember.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 24, 2019)

Yasha said:


> What did she say to him? I can't remember.


I don’t remember exactly what she said, but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I think she explained who she was and what her organization did. Pretty much letting the cat out of the bag because he was going to die anyway.


----------



## Amol (Apr 3, 2019)

So I saw this. 
It was a good movie. Unfortunately I had very very high expectations from this movie after Split so I felt little underwhelmed by it. I expected movie to be very very good and it was just good enough. 
Anyway strong point of this movie is it's actors. Some very talented cast is in this movie. James McAvoy is a really really good actor. So is Samuel L Jackson. 
I honestly felt that Bruce Willis didn't have much content in this movie. I keep expecting David to protest against putting him in Psychiatrist Ward. Even if he thinks he is a superhero that doesn't give anybody legal right to put him in there. Jail yes but not in psychiatric hospital. Now we audience knows that it was a secret society that didn't care much for laws but he didn't know that so I expected him to be more indignant about it. People usually don't like being called crazy after all. 
Anyway it is shame that this world got closed . M Night intends this to be movie to be the last despite the fact movie left itself open for a sequel.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 16, 2019)

Bruce Willis died from a fucking puddle


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 16, 2019)

IT WAS A PLOTHOLE

I mean pothole.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 21, 2019)

Finally watched this.

It took a 2nd viewing for me to appreciate it. Could have been better, but I enjoyed _Glass_. 

Curious to see what other filmmakers could do with new Unbreakableverse's stories.


----------

